# MSI MS-7041 Audio Driver



## Matchaow (Oct 30, 2008)

HI,

I recenty bought the above motherboard it appears to be an OEM product from medion. i've managed to get all the drivers working correctly for it except the audio part and can't find it anywhere! It got 6 auido jacks coming from the back. anyone know were i should look or what driver i need for it?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am having trouble finding anything on this board also.
Can you do me a favor and run EVEREST under my signature.
The report should pin down the audio driver.
Please post the report to the thread.
Bill


----------



## Matchaow (Oct 30, 2008)

There it is..


----------



## Matchaow (Oct 30, 2008)

just with regards to the board i managed to get a few drivers off the msi live update site but it failed to find the audio driver!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install the chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

As far as the sound (audio) you may need to install the MS UAA driver here prior to the sound driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...for-High-Definition-Audio-Download-42031.html

As far as the sound card itself are you using an onboard sound card:
Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller
or a PCI sound card:
Creative SB PCI128 (Ensoniq ES1371) Sound Card
It appears you have both.
If it is an on-board sound card is it enabled in the BIOS?
If it is a PCI sound card you need to disable the On-board sound card

It appears in your report that the drivers are installed.

Can I get a screen shot of your device manager with the + opened?
Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Matchaow (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, 

Yeah i have got a cheapy sound baster pci card in there cos the on board audio isn't working. Having taken that card out and uninstalled the realtek drivers i had installed for the on board, i installed the two things you posted and reinstalled the realtek driver but still no joy! Its coming up with code 10 error as you can see from my screen shot.....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Are you going to use the ON-Board card or the PCI Card?
Remove the PCI Card and drivers for it.
I am thinking you are going to use the On-Board.
Did you go into the BIOS and be sure the ON-Board Audio is ENABLED.
In the Device Manager under System Devices do you "see" a reference to a Microsoft UAA Driver?
Is this the driver you installed?:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=8198&lang=eng
Bill


----------

